# Transom talk



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think what you are talking about is a splash well. Typically these are not openings rather just a recessed area with a drain out the rear. No set specs for them other than to catch water that comes over the transom and allows it to drain out and not flood the the boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on outboard size and mounting height.
Need room for outboard to tilt forward and not bump the deck.
Vertical depth to clear upper mount bolt holes and fender washers.
Width to allow steering mount for teleflex or hydraulic components.
If your transom is taller than the top of deck, clearances needed are minimal


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol, yeah...splash well. That,s what i ment. I,m pretty sure im going to get a 4 stroke 25 or a etec 25. Merc is at the top of my list.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Just build an integrated "euro transom" style jackplate


----------

